# 11 week early gender scan...how accurate compared to 20 week.



## rubysoho120

https://i1157.photobucket.com/albums/p589/cupcakecutie81/Mobile%20Uploads/20131022_142457.jpg
I had my nuchal scan at 11 weeks 4 days. She said there is no genitalia but guessed it might be a girl but it's too early to know. I'm super depressed. My 19 week scan seems so far away. I have a girl and really want a boy. Has anyone been told it would be one sex but changed at the 20 week ultrasound? Should I give up hope? I literally cried the whole way home from the scan. I feel like such a jerk because baby is healthy. I'm just so stressed.


----------



## _jellybean_

Does look girly to me:( sorry I know you want a boy


----------



## Misscalais

It's too early to know for sure, don't give up hope.
Fingers crossed you get told boy :)


----------



## rubysoho120

Misscalais said:


> It's too early to know for sure, don't give up hope.
> Fingers crossed you get told boy :)

Thank you. I hope its wrong. Blue vibes!


----------



## truthbtold

My last two boys where detected at 11 week NT scan


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Hope you hear blue at your future scan but if it is a girl, your two will have an incredible bond


----------



## MonyMony

That is really quite early to know for sure. With my last at a little over 10 weeks, the doctor said he could make an educated guess but not to count on it--that definitely the 18 week scan was much more accurate. So I'd say not to worry too much!


----------



## rubysoho120

I wish I could fast forward to December.


----------



## sillysapling

That really is super early. At our 12 week scan they didn't even guess at the sex. Even later ultrasounds are occasionally wrong. I know it's difficult to wait and it's hard to think that you aren't getting what you want. But there is a chance that the early guess was off, too. Good luck!


----------



## Katt36

My 12 week scan showed the girliest nub ever! 100 percent people said girl at 15 week scan they said boy. I would just try to relax and December will be here soon. Sending blue boy vibes your way. I have two boys and wanted this one to be a girl badly. It's my last chance :(. So I do understand your feelings. It will all work out :).


----------



## rubysoho120

Katt36 said:


> My 12 week scan showed the girliest nub ever! 100 percent people said girl at 15 week scan they said boy. I would just try to relax and December will be here soon. Sending blue boy vibes your way. I have two boys and wanted this one to be a girl badly. It's my last chance :(. So I do understand your feelings. It will all work out :).

Aw I'm sorry. :( Thanks for sharing youre experience.


----------



## Locksley27

I was told girl at 12 weeks and they were correct, but it still is rather early. It will be way more accurate at 18 weeks. I think the waiting is what is the worst. :hugs:


----------



## WantingABubba

I was told boy at 13 weeks but found out today at almost 18 weeks that she's a girl. Take early gender scans with a pinch of salt because it's easy to make mistakes. I hope you get the gender you want. I wanted a boy too :(


----------



## rubysoho120

WantingABubba said:


> I was told boy at 13 weeks but found out today at almost 18 weeks that she's a girl. Take early gender scans with a pinch of salt because it's easy to make mistakes. I hope you get the gender you want. I wanted a boy too :(

I'm so anxious about it. I'm trying to get hubby to agree to a 16 week gender scan. Id be worried it wasn't accurate.


----------



## rwhite

11 weeks is actually too early for the nub theory to be accurate - it's most accurate about halfway in the 12th week.

I have a picture that is identical to your's, taken at 11w3d of my son, and he is most definitely all boy. You could absolutely be having a boy, I wouldn't worry at all xx


----------

